# Can a Non resident of FL. keep a boat in FL?



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

New to the Sailnet Community. 
My wife and I are residents of a different state but spend a lot of time in Florida. We are tossing around the idea of buying another boat and keeping it in a marina to do coastal getaways, Bahamas etc. and to just hang out on and mess with when we are there. 
Seems what I have read, that this not possible unless you are a FL resident? Or the boat has to be moved within x amount of time. 
We don’t have anyone in FL. to use as a home address
Any one in this group no if our plans are possible.?
Thanks in advance. 
I was emailing a boat broker back and forth about a couple sailboats and when I told him the above “plan” I never heard back from him after that , so I figured I wasn’t worth his time anymore once he knew my above mentioned “plan” and that his boat sale wasn’t going to be able to happen.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

People do it all the time. Your in more trouble if you do not register it locally and leave it here year round since you'll be paying impact fees to the wrong State.

This is taken care of by the Tax Office on the County level.

http://taxcollect.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Registration-Fee-Schedule-REV-032918.pdf
https://www.flhsmv.gov/motor-vehicles-tags-titles/vessels/


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

You title and register it in Florida and pay all the Florida taxes for the boat. they don't care where you live as long as they can send you the bill for the required fees


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

I split my residency between FL and New England so when I bought a boat I researched all the implications very carefully, including calls to the head tax and boat registration offices in Tallahassee. 

First, you can certainly keep a boat in Florida no matter what state you reside in but you will have to address two things, sales tax and registration.

If you buy a boat in Florida regardless of your state of residency unless you remove the boat from FL withing 30 days you are liable for Florida sales and use tax. This is administered on a county level and varies slightly but usually 6-6.5%. Even if you buy a boat in another state, if you bring the boat to FL you are still liable for FL sales tax unless you comply with a one of the very specific exemptions. You will be credited if you paid sales tax in another state so you won't have to pay twice.

Regarding registration, if you keep a boat in FL more than 90 days they will require you to pay FL registration, even if the boat is USCG documented. You will not display FL registration numbers on a documented boat but you will if it is state registered only. The registration is not much. Depending on the value and age of the boat $50-$150 is typical.

FL does not have an annual ad valorem tax so no concerns there.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

The current reg exempts sales tax on transfers of out of state registration if the out of state registration is more than 6 months old regardless of whether that state charges sales tax or not. I went through verifying this in July and yes it can get frustrating depending on who you talk to at the Tax Office, DMV or FWC as they all have different priorities.

For many the issue may be a troubled title on a used boat which if the seller can't produce it may cost the buyer $600+ in court fees and a number of weeks/months waiting for a determination to be made which still may not be favorable. Florida appears to be a bit behind the times on this considering its the computer age or perhaps just overwhelmed by the volume of it all. Many times with a troubled title your better off registering the boat in another state that will verify ownership and such electronically and then go to the county tax office in Florida that's closest to you to transfer that into a Florida Title and Registration offering to pay the sales tax.


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok thanks for the reply and the links. I will do more research and maybe make some calls.


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes that would make sense. In my world !
Stuff that I have read seems to imply though that the boat, if kept there has to have a Florida address associated with it or on file ? For tax purposes. 
More research needed. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

So did you buy your boat in FL. Or bring your boat there from another state?

I realize the taxes etc and am not trying to get around “being legal”. 
I think I would probably have the boat documented vs state registered. Seems more pros than cons especially if cruising to other countries. 

Maybe all this will work out after all. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes I agree. I have read conflicting things regarding all this. As far priorities of the agencies and also conflicting things about how if it is possible to do this without a Fl. Address
We probably would buy a boat already in FL. Somewhere.....
I read articles where some cruisers will use a place in Green Cove Springs, FL. As their FL. ( resident address) also I have read that it is possible that some marinas will let a person use the marinas address as the FL resident address on the documentation papers or tax papers/ registration. and so on.... thanks for the replies.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

In Florida you will be required to registered the boat with the state even if it is also documented. if it is documented you do not need to display the Florida registration numbers. so you will be paying for both. documented is not really needed in the Bahamas


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

skipmac said:


> I split my residency between FL and New England so when I bought a boat I researched all the implications very carefully, including calls to the head tax and boat registration offices in Tallahassee.
> 
> First, you can certainly keep a boat in Florida no matter what state you reside in but you will have to address two things, sales tax and registration.
> 
> ...


So how or what address did you use for your FL. "Split residency". Family members address or P.O. box ? Or


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you register a boat in Florida, they can't figure out what sales tax to charge you (because that varies by county) unless you have a Florida mailing address associated with the boat. The Florida tax and motor vehicles folks have web sites up with all this stuff. Their phone staff (like everyone else) can't always be relied on, but their web sites aren't hard to find.

Florida may also be the only state in the nation that allows you to title and register your motor boat (boat has an engine on it, it is a motor vehicle) in any state of the union, and instead of transferring the registration and title to Florida, adding a second "snowbird registration" to it, so it can stay in Florida without anything changing.

They also offer a great deal on "antique" registration, basically, you only pay lunch money instead of full registration, for any boat over 30 years old with the original engine/type still in it. That's on their web sites too.

But if you buy a boat somewhere, title and register it in Florida (or anywhere else) and then, perhaps ten years from now bring it back to your home state? Yeah, most of them will hit you up for past due penalties and interest and fines for not having paid sales or use tax when you first bought it.

Be careful about buying ANY kind of titled or registered property "out of town" if it ever is going to come home. Fifty states, eleven insular possessions, DC, that's 62 different sets of tax laws you can run afoul of.

Keeping a boat in Florida also means your insurer is going to have some word$ about hurricane season and named storms. And if you're in the Southeast, you may be surprised at marina prices unless you're "just a couple of bridges" away from ocean, which can mean an hour or more to reach it. In the end it may be easier and cheaper to charter, unless you're planning to make lots of trips.


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

hellosailor said:


> If you register a boat in Florida, they can't figure out what sales tax to charge you (because that varies by county) unless you have a Florida mailing address associated with the boat. The Florida tax and motor vehicles folks have web sites up with all this stuff. Their phone staff (like everyone else) can't always be relied on, but their web sites aren't hard to find.
> 
> Florida may also be the only state in the nation that allows you to title and register your motor boat (boat has an engine on it, it is a motor vehicle) in any state of the union, and instead of transferring the registration and title to Florida, adding a second "snowbird registration" to it, so it can stay in Florida without anything changing.
> 
> ...


Ok good points you brought up. I guess if we don't have a FL address they won't know which county to bill the taxes on - unless they default to the highest % county or maybe the county the boat is kept in.?
Maybe the "snowbird registration" will help. 
Yes insurance would be another thing. In the research that I have done. Some marinas have a clause that if a hurricane is on its way- the boat has to be taken out of the slip. And as far as slip prices they seem to be all over the place depending on where it is. 
Chartering would be an option however it's not the same as just messing about with your own boat. 
My wife and I take weeks to months off at a time and being able to work on the boat just hang around and hit the local restaurants or bounce around the coast or Bahamas etc would the " get away". So it the end it would probably be cheaper to charter but just not the same. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Southbaydad said:


> So how or what address did you use for your FL. "Split residency". Family members address or P.O. box ? Or


When I purchased the boat I owned a home in FL which was my primary residence. However I was working for a company based in eastern CT and was spending a lot of time there so it made sense to keep the boat nearby for a local residence

Lived on the boat in RI but had family locally so used her address for mail. Kept the boat for my RI residence until I parted ways with the company then moved it to FL. No problems with either state.


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

skipmac said:


> When I purchased the boat I owned a home in FL which was my primary residence. However I was working for a company based in eastern CT and was spending a lot of time there so it made sense to keep the boat nearby for a local residence
> 
> Lived on the boat in RI but had family locally so used her address for mail. Kept the boat for my RI residence until I parted ways with the company then moved it to FL. No problems with either state.


Ok thanks. Having the FL residence would make it a lot easier.

Hopefully someone will read these posts that actually keeps a boat in FL. as a non resident and how they handled the Florida residence address situation. 
Been to the FL website but most of it is kinda confusing. and it does mention that you need a FL address like others have mentioned in these posts.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Southbaydad said:


> Ok thanks. Having the FL residence would make it a lot easier.
> 
> Hopefully someone will read these posts that actually keeps a boat in FL. as a non resident and how they handled the Florida residence address situation.
> Been to the FL website but most of it is kinda confusing. and it does mention that you need a FL address like others have mentioned in these posts.
> ...


Years ago I lived in GA but kept a boat in FL. If I recall, they didn't care where my mailing address was. As long as I was paying the FL registration they would send mail to GA or anywhere else. FL has a lot of part time residents in the snowbirds that spend winters only in the state and most places are quite experienced in dealing with people that live in another state but have to deal with FL bureaucracy.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m not completely familiar with FL registration laws. Most States require registration, if your boat stays in their waters for more than a defined number of days. Usually in the neighborhood of 90, but I’ve heard of anywhere from 30 to 180.

It makes no sense that States would have this rule, but require a local State address. I know that RI will accept your actual home address to register a boat here. As there is no sales tax on boats in RI, it’s done all the time. In fact, by quick memory scan, every one of of my neighbors either lives in Massachusetts or Connecticut, with one in Canada. Their boats are full time in RI and registered here. 

If you feel you must have a FL address for some reason, look into St Brendan’s Isle mail forwarding service. Cruisers use it all the time. It’s based in FL, you get a FL address and whatever mail goes there can be forwarded anywhere you like in the world, even by scanned email.

As for residency, this has only one criteria. Where are you physically. It makes no difference what address you use for things. Most States define that as being within their boarders for 6 months plus one day, but others are a bit more aggressive, referring to where your keepsakes are kept or your job is located. This is relevant to where you will owe taxes and at what amount. Taxing agencies like checking cell phone and credit card records to see if they can catch you evading taxes. I understand, from your posts, this is not your motivation. Just prepare for some confusion and keep good records. When the State whose address is on the USCG documentation matches those records with their sales tax collections, and they all do, they’ll probably send a bill. However, if your boat has never been in that State, they can't tax it. You just send marina invoices, bill of sale, etc. It will likely take them a couple of years to catch up, so keep these.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

Your address is the slip/marina you are moored at. For a great many folks that is their only Florida Address.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Check the marina's policy. Not sure how common this is, but the terms at my marina require you to be local.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

PhilCarlson said:


> Check the marina's policy. Not sure how common this is, but the terms at my marina require you to be local.


At Live-Aboard marina's, very common.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

The internet is the worst place in the world to ask for legal advice.

If you need a real answer, consult an attorney.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Can a non resident keep a boat in Florida ?

ABSOLUTELY NOT

I forbid it ! 
But then again I forbade egotistical narcissistic politicians from owning palatial mansions in South Florida and look how that worked out for me :devil


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Didn't realize that was an option.

There are a number of current political issues I would like to forbid.

What are your rates? At what number will I get a volume discount?


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm not completely familiar with FL registration laws. Most States require registration, if your boat stays in their waters for more than a defined number of days. Usually in the neighborhood of 90, but I've heard of anywhere from 30 to 180.
> 
> It makes no sense that States would have this rule, but require a local State address. I know that RI will accept your actual home address to register a boat here. As there is no sales tax on boats in RI, it's done all the time. In fact, by quick memory scan, every one of of my neighbors either lives in Massachusetts or Connecticut, with one in Canada. Their boats are full time in RI and registered here.
> 
> ...


Good points. The research I have done showed that a FL address is required to keep the boat their for many months. I still need to verify with FL but it seems that is a requirement now whether or not I can use the marinas address ( especially if not a live aboard). I have read about the "cruisers" mail company most common one seems to be aGreen Cove Springs company but maybe it is the St. Brendan's company. More research needed. 
As far as marinas and policy's their seem to be dozens upon dozens so it will require many phone calls and a lot of them appear to have draft limitations and bridge access etc. so more time needed for the calls.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

SeaStar58 said:


> Your address is the slip/marina you are moored at. For a great many folks that is their only Florida Address.


Yes They are probably liveaboards and probably FL. Residents. Um maybe?..


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

PhilCarlson said:


> Check the marina's policy. Not sure how common this is, but the terms at my marina require you to be local.


I agree more calls to make


----------



## newsailorbr (Aug 2, 2018)

You can mooring your boat any state in this country there no problem at all just looking for the state regulations some state requiring you can not be off the boat for more the 24hrs


----------



## Southbaydad (Sep 23, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> The internet is the worst place in the world to ask for legal advice.
> 
> If you need a real answer, consult an attorney.


Thanks but I don't consider a sailing forum "legal advice" like most forums they are just a place to get people's input or experience in certain matters, different ideas etc etc. Butbyes you are correct no one should be seeking legal advice on the internet.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Whether or not advice is legal advice has nothing to do with the forum.


----------

